

Open source is not a job killer - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/228371/why-free-software-not-job-killer

======
rick888
"Because FLOSS enables much of this software as a service (SaaS), then it
becomes the root cause of the reduction in jobs."

Rather than hiring more developers to create the SaaS, a business now is able
to just get free OSS and hire less developers (and less experienced
developers).

How is this not putting developers out of a job?

